# A Nice Story



## Yvonne G (Oct 11, 2021)

A relative bought a hatchling tortoise at a pet store in 1953 and gave the baby to Virginia and her husband, who live in Fresno. Once "Freddie" was big enough to live outside he lived in Virginia's backyard. He was a happy tortoise, roaming the yard, eating weeds, plants and grass, with the occasional veggie treat from Virginia.

Each winter Virginia would box Freddie up and put him on a shelf in the garage.

Fast forward to last week when I received a phone call. It was Virginia who had read a blurb about me and my turtle rescue in the paper several years ago, cut it out and had it pinned on her refrigerator. She told me that she and her husband are now in their mid nineties and were getting ready to move to a senior care facility, and would I be interested in taking their tortoise. When I learned Freddie is a Texas tortoise, I told her I would be happy to take in her tortoise.

Freddie came to me yesterday in his hibernation box:







It's very cold and windy today, so Freddie is too cold to be sociable:










Freddie was a hatchling in 1953, which makes him sixty eight years old today. It's not very often you get to meet a tortoise that old. I'm hoping Freddie will live here with me until I have to pass him on the the next care taker when I'm in my 90s!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Oct 11, 2021)

Im sure Freddie will be very happy in ur care. Congrats on ur new handsome old man


----------



## Krista S (Oct 11, 2021)

What a great story! What an honour to be the one that Virginia would entrust her precious tortoise to. When Freddie warms up and “comes out of his shell” a bit, I hope you’ll share more pictures. ?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Oct 11, 2021)

Great story!


----------



## Cameron (Oct 11, 2021)

Definitely a cool story. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## ZenHerper (Oct 11, 2021)

Sleep tight, new friend!


----------



## wellington (Oct 11, 2021)

That is so cool. I'm glad they still had the article. 
Do you know how long ago that article was?
He looks good.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 11, 2021)

wellington said:


> That is so cool. I'm glad they still had the article.
> Do you know how long ago that article was?
> He looks good.


Quite a few years ago. . . maybe 15 or so?


----------



## wellington (Oct 11, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Quite a few years ago. . . maybe 15 or so?


Oh wow, that's really a long time. That's cool they kept it that long. They must have decided way back then you were the one.


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 11, 2021)

I can understand why they would want you to have their little heirloom ?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 11, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> I can understand why they would want you to have their little heirloom ?


Huh! 'Little heirloom!' I like it!!


----------



## MarginatedMooney (Oct 12, 2021)

That's a really cool story! I'm sure you'll take great care of him and pass him along to someone else in the future too!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Oct 12, 2021)

Very cool!!


----------



## Humbug & Maz (Oct 13, 2021)

What a beautiful story!!!


----------



## Yorkiemomma (Oct 13, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> A relative bought a hatchling tortoise at a pet store in 1953 and gave the baby to Virginia and her husband, who live in Fresno. Once "Freddie" was big enough to live outside he lived in Virginia's backyard. He was a happy tortoise, roaming the yard, eating weeds, plants and grass, with the occasional veggie treat from Virginia.
> 
> Each winter Virginia would box Freddie up and put him on a shelf in the garage.
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## LadeeJae (Oct 13, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> A relative bought a hatchling tortoise at a pet store in 1953 and gave the baby to Virginia and her husband, who live in Fresno. Once "Freddie" was big enough to live outside he lived in Virginia's backyard. He was a happy tortoise, roaming the yard, eating weeds, plants and grass, with the occasional veggie treat from Virginia.
> 
> Each winter Virginia would box Freddie up and put him on a shelf in the garage.
> 
> ...


My mother in law was gifted a Desert tortoise many years back. He's about 65 years old or so now? He's very social and will come when you call him! He loves my weiner dog! When we visit, they go everywhere together! I know that's looked down upon, but you'd have to know my dog to know he's never bit or hurt anything in his life and George is bigger than him, haha!


----------



## jaxblueflash (Oct 15, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> A relative bought a hatchling tortoise at a pet store in 1953 and gave the baby to Virginia and her husband, who live in Fresno. Once "Freddie" was big enough to live outside he lived in Virginia's backyard. He was a happy tortoise, roaming the yard, eating weeds, plants and grass, with the occasional veggie treat from Virginia.
> 
> Each winter Virginia would box Freddie up and put him on a shelf in the garage.
> 
> ...


That is amazing!


----------

